# Deceased Fish Disposal Poll



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

I was just wondering how you guys dispose of your dead fish. Thanks in advance.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i wrap mine in a few layers of kitchen towel then put them in the bin.
i'm not sure on the correct way to dispose of them.
?


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I put mine in the trash.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

mine end up fertilizing my garden....even after their dead they can still help you out


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I usually toss them outside or down the toilet. I ONLY suggest sending them down the toilet if you have a spetic tank.

Sadly I lost half the stock in my 55gal yesterday. Including the pretty fish in my sig


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine go down the toilet. Mikaila, I'm so sorry you lost half of your fish


----------



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

grab a shovel and bury them of course


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

A few ways I heard of are: oh and Good ways and bad ways:

*Good Ways to dispose of a fish:*

Burrying
Fertilizer
Other fishs' food
Trash
Biohazard Disposal
Burning


*Bad Ways to dispose of a fish:*

Flushing
Sewers
Letting it decompose in the tank
Releasing into lakes or streams


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

http://www.fishforum.com/saltwater-fish/stop-flushing-stop-releasing-please-read-20580/


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

I agree except if you have a septic tank like I stated above. I don't care what you are sending down there, if it is dead or alive, animal or plant. It's only going to come out dead. If it ever comes out at all.....



dramaqueen said:


> Mine go down the toilet. Mikaila, I'm so sorry you lost half of your fish


Yeah I'm still trying to come to grips with it. Biggest fish lose I've ever had, lost 12-14 fish . Not completely sure what happened. I did a lot of work on the tank on tuesday, but nothing extremely drastic. Yesterday I came home to a 2ish ppm nitrite spike and a nightmare. No ammonia present and on top of that its only been 24 hours and nitrite has stopped rising. Its been sitting at .1ppm all day now and I'm guessing will be gone by tomorrow.


----------



## lovemygoldy (Apr 10, 2009)

Down the toilet is where my last few fish have gone, but I fear that my goldfish has gotten too big so I haven't a clue what I'll do when it's time for her to go =/


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

Mikaila31 said:


> I usually toss them outside or down the toilet. I ONLY suggest sending them down the toilet if you have a spetic tank.
> 
> Sadly I lost half the stock in my 55gal yesterday. Including the pretty fish in my sig


that's awfull,i'm really sorry to read this,what happenend ?


----------



## FishFreak95 (Sep 29, 2008)

i dont get the toilet thing


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

willow said:


> that's awfull,i'm really sorry to read this,what happenend ?


Well I'm blaming it on a log I bought from petsmart. Half the fish died 24hours after adding it. I took it out on Friday after I had another unexplainable nitrite spike. However blaming a log didn't make sense to me..... So I sat it in a bin full of water, 24 hours later I tested the water. Got a 5ppm or possibly off the scale nitrite reading and a 1ppm ammonia reading:-(. So I blame the log. Not sure how/why its doing that, its also making the water all white. First and last time I buy wood from petsmart. The tank has been fine since I took it out. Restocking it and getting it back to the way it looked is going to take some time though. The 8-10 rummy nosed tetras I lost where 2 year old adults, my caecilians ate half of the dead ones too. They should be fairly easy to replace with young ones, but I'm going to have my panda garras shipped to me. I was plaining on ordering 4 more and splitting overnight shipping with a local guy who also wanted some. I had to cancel that order at the last second, which means he didn't get his fish either. I still plain to order, but now I have to replace the 3 I lost too, so it's going to cost almost twice as much:-(. Cost doesn't bother me as much as the fact that I killed the ones I had. I feel so bad when I kill wild caught fish.


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

mine go on the compost bin ,for arguments sake why is there an issue to flushing DEAD fish? for me anything that goes down the shiny house ends up at the loacal treatment plant 1/4 of a mile from were i live first the incoming water is strained of all solid debris and the resulting refuse incinerated, then everthing is treated with 5 seperate processes before the water is channeled into the river ebbsfleet which flows to the saltwater tidal themes nothing survives that so why the issue?

im know a disturbing amount of information about sewage treatment for some reson:dunno:


----------



## travcoe (May 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm not clear on the whole flushing thing either.
Mikaila31, was it you who posted the video of the panda garras playing around on your hand?
I loved that video, it made me wish I had pandas. They are awesome.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

daisycutter said:


> mine go on the compost bin ,for arguments sake why is there an issue to flushing DEAD fish?


Weird issue, huh?:lol: Better than flushing a live fish.:dunno:

My dead fish go to the garden or trashcan.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

travcoe said:


> Yeah I'm not clear on the whole flushing thing either.
> Mikaila31, was it you who posted the video of the panda garras playing around on your hand?
> I loved that video, it made me wish I had pandas. They are awesome.


Yeah those where the ones I lost:-(. I miss all their little antics like that. The 4 more I was planning on ordering was so I could attempt breeding them. I still plan to try, it's just going to take a lot longer. 

As for flushing dead fish being bad , I guess it doesn't make a lot of sense, if most drains end in either a septic or waste treatment plant.


----------

